# Slow motion video



## avichandana20000 (Oct 8, 2016)

i have a sony hx200v camera. 

What i need to know is that can i shoot slow motion video with it? there are  youtube  videos but no mention of  the settings procedure.

Sony HX200V - Slow Motion Test - YouTub


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 9, 2016)

I checked the setups...they have shot the videos at 1080p@60p ...it will produce slightly slow video.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Oct 9, 2016)

What i am not understanding is how the videos is becoming :  normal then slow and  then normal again.

do i need to press any button for SLOW MOTION while the recording is on?

how shall i change the video  settings to 60p?

the default 4  video settings are :

1) 1920x1080p 50p 28M(ps)
2) 1920x1080p 50i 24M(ps)
3) 1920x1080p 50i 17M(ps)
4) 1440x1080p 50i 9M(ps)


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 9, 2016)

Movie quality Average bit-rate  Description
*AVC HD 28M(PS) 28 Mbps Shoots at the highest picture quality of 1920×1080(60p/50p) size - This one*
 AVC HD 24M(FX)24 Mbps Shoots at the highest picture quality of 1920×1080(60i/50i) size
 AVC HD 17M(FH)17 Mbps Shoots at a high picture quality of 1920×1080(60i/50i) size
 AVC HD 9M (HQ) 9 Mbps Shoots at a standard picture quality of 1440×1080 (60i/50i) size


----------



## avichandana20000 (Oct 12, 2016)

Thanks for the explanation.

But what about my question?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 12, 2016)

It means you will have to shoot at 60p for slow motion. I copied this from user guide. just select this and check if any other setting gets activated.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Oct 12, 2016)

unfortunately, this camera does not have any option to change from 50p to 60p.That depends on the model.

So now i need a cool easy  and  free software to do that. Pls suggest.


----------

